# kissing



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

My baby actually licked my last night followed by a little nibble (I had eaten a pickle and she must have smelled it). She never did that before but then this morning she licked me again with no nibble. Do hedgehogs give kisses? She has been so shy that when she licked me I was very surprised!
I'm also looking for some clues on the best way to trim nails. With her it is so hit or miss. She tucks her feet into a ball and I have a VERY hard time getting to them. I've gotten a couple but not all of them and they need to be trimmed. Any suggestions?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Norman started doing this the other day too. He started licking at my hand so I watched to make sure he didn't bite and he never tried. He just seems to randomly lick my hand if I'm petting him.

I've been finding nails to be a real pain in the butt. Some people seem to have success trimming them during or immediately after a bath though I haven't had such luck yet. I started rubbing his feet shortly after I got him just to get him used to having his feet touched. I have to wait until he's comfortable and laying on my chest with a foot or two sticking out before I can even try to trim them, and I may get one whole foot done before he's had enough for the night. It seems to take a couple of nights for me to get them done.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup, a lot of my herd give kisses. I make point with all my hedgies to kiss their faces and noses from day 1 of them coming to me. I love giving them kisses of their cheeks and faces and I know they secretly like it as well. I am very very hands on in my guys, get them used to everything from an early age. Most of mine don't make fuss at me kissing them. Currently working with Keaira my new girl, doing this and she is responding very well lol.

Also a lot of mine love their noses and bridge of theirs noses rubbed and they seek this out with passion.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

My little girl is still getting used to me. She balls up all the time. I can't really give her kisses. I'm hoping that since she licked me she is coming around. I also know she is quilling so I'm waiting for that to finish.
Thank you for the info.


----------

